# Found great pyreneese



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I found a great Pyrenees today and I already called the rescue... they haven't called back. She seems older but knows basic commands and is so incredibly calm. Am planning to take her to the shelter tomorrow... anyone want her?  I don't want to give her up but we live in a tiny apt... not going to work. We are calling her Etta (beretta) because we already have Remy (remington)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you check craigslist and other places to see if somebody is missing their dog?

Does she have a tag?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If she was wearing the tag I see in the picture when you found her, call the vet's office on the tag and see if they have a record of her owner. Please don't take her to the shelter yet. Have her scanned for a chip, put up flyers in your neighborhood, call vets offices near your home, put a found ad on Craigslist.

And try these Pyr rescues: 
tx*pyrs*.org
spin*rescue*.org
*pyrs*andpaws.org
www.national*pyr*.org


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't rehome her until you or someone else gives it time to make sure she didn't just get out of the yard. Think about how heartbroken you'd be if your pup got out, someone found him and gave him away without looking for you.

Thank you for taking her in and caring for her!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> If she was wearing the tag I see in the picture when you found her, call the vet's office on the tag and see if they have a record of her owner. Please don't take her to the shelter yet. Have her scanned for a chip, put up flyers in your neighborhood, call vets offices near your home, put a found ad on Craigslist.
> 
> And try these Pyr rescues:
> tx*pyrs*.org
> ...


Isn't that a home again tag?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Isn't that a home again tag?


No, I think it is a rabies tag in the shape of the state of Texas.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

It's just a rabies tag... we are planning to try to call the vet on Monday. The clinic on the tag is in another area and someone said they thought she was dumped.  Hopefully we will be able to find her a home...


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I would still call the Vet and see what they say. I would try to home her first as they have suggested. Our shelters are so full they usually put the dogs down. No kill shelters are full and can take no more. I would place a free add in local paper, Craigslist and a few flyers at the Vets offices and see if you get a family to respond.

But call her Vet first. Ash you are a doll for talking this little one in. Thank you so much, it says so much of your heart.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> No, I think it is a rabies tag in the shape of the state of Texas.


Oh, okay. Ours is just oblong shaped. The fact that she has a rabies tag on is usually a good sign, unless it's way out of date.

Just in case she's a stray rather than dumped, please try to keep her for the state's required holding period and try to find her owners. I wouldn't give her away for free, no way, no how. That's how dog fighters get their bait dogs. Especially the big dogs.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's looks to be a real sweetheart....love the look in her eyes. She appears to be in pretty good shape and the disposition you mentioned, very calm, indicates she was well cared for...I'd bet anything someone is out looking for her.

Thanks for taking care of her. Great advice you've been given here, wish I was closer by, I'd be happy to give her a temporary home.

Pete


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> ...and someone said they thought she was dumped.


Weird that someone would dump her with her collar on...but then, some people are strange, so who knows.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Her rabies tag is from 2008 but I'm still planning on calling. We just gave her a bath and her fur was so matted that we had to cut quite a bit. She was so so dirty. She has terrible teeth but I just can't tell how old she is. We live on the third floor and she is afraid of the stairs  so we have to take a long time to encourage her up and down. Wish I could carry her... no way no how!

I think my friend's mom may be interested in her. She is so sweet and so lovable. She walks great on a leash, too.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Doesn't look like anyone on craig's list is looking for her...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Bless her  and bless you for having her...I hope someone homes her...sorry I am out of country!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She's starting to settle down. She ate (but only canned food) and finally drank water!


----------



## missingbelle (Aug 1, 2011)

She is beautiful!!!!! I hope her owner or someone gives her a good home!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Keeping my fingers crossed that she goes to a great home.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is so beautiful... she's an older dog from what I can tell... sweet old girl


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

If your mom's friend does not want her, please give rescues a chance to get in touch w/ you, even re-send e-mails. I know here in Georgia, if you take them to a shelter after a couple of days they are considered owner surrenders and are subject to be put down at any time.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh your pictures are great of her. I pray someone is looking for her and wants her home. This ole gal needs her family or any family to love her. Awww she is wonderful.

She might have a bit of arthritis so making stairs a bit hard. I would just let her mosey down the stairs and hug her a lot.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is lovely, golden in her?


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

She looks like a bernese mountain dog mix.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks pretty much all Pyr to me, including the color. 

Great Pyrenees Connection-Great Pyrenees Colors Page 2

Of course, the double dew claws on the rear legs are one of the hallmarks of the breed.

She looks so sweet. I hope either her original owners can be found, or a good forever home is found for her.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought they had more white in them but guess not, the pcture looks alot like her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, she's beautiful. Texas has a 3 year rabies law, so she could be due for her rabies again this year, hopefully that means her tag is current and the vet can locate her owner!



ashleylp said:


>


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Doesn't look like anyone on craig's list is looking for her...


Give it a day or two, somebody may be looking!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> I found a great Pyrenees today and I already called the rescue... they haven't called back. She seems older but knows basic commands and is so incredibly calm. Am planning to take her to the shelter tomorrow... anyone want her?  I don't want to give her up but we live in a tiny apt... not going to work. We are calling her Etta (beretta) because we already have Remy (remington)


Are there any farms or ranches in the area? 

Pyr's are still a popular protection dog for livestock. If someone recently sold off a flock, she maybe decided to go look for another flock to protect.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Guess what?! We are still planning to call the vets office tomorrow but if she doesn't have a home then we found a friend who wants to take her! She has an 8mo great Dane puppy and wants a large playmate/sister for her! Isn't that awesome!?


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

My she's a beauty! Aww look at that face! ^.^ She sounds like a sweetheart. 
When you do call the vet on Monday are you going to check if she's maybe micro-chipped?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't forget to check for a microchip while you're at the vet's.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We found her family! They posted an ad on Craigslist today and we just took her home! I was sad  but glad she's home!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news! Did they say how she got out?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

They said that she somehow got out of their fence. We told her that we bathed her and clipped her nails and they said she's never looked that good because they don't really bathe her.  I'm not sure that she is in the best place but they did seem glad to see her. I'll miss her though


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you for taking such good care of her and getting her back home...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for holding her and getting her back to her owners. I'm sure they will be a bit more careful about leaving her outside unwatched...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Bless you for taking her in until her family was found!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for caring enough!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hooray! glad you found her home. There is a great PY rescue 8yr old we meet up with a few times a week, the sweetest thing.


----------

